

Why Google can't search for words prefixed with '--'? - ronbeltran

Why Google can't search for words prefixed with '--' ? Try searching for "--enable-thread"
https://twitter.com/#!/ronbeltran/status/117457491176071168
======
Argorak
It can. Try to quote the term:

"--enable-thread"

(with quotes)

will yield results.

------
saiko-chriskun
if you prefix anything with a dash google takes that keyword out of search
queries, for the most part.

so if I wanted to search for computer stuff, but nothing to do with windows,
I'd type in: "computers -windows"

